# Rebuttals or Defenses to Natural Theology?



## RamistThomist (Jun 29, 2007)

What are the best defenses of natural theology and what are some of the best rebuttals or critiques of natural theology?

Thanks,


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 29, 2007)

Criticism of natural theology:

Man is totally depraved and he is not neutral towards God. Sin has effected man's mind in such a way that he cannot correctly interpret the created order. The unregenerate man has the tendency to reject God so he will interpret the facts of his experience, history, science, etc. in a way that shows that he hates God. The unregenerate man will not interpret the created order in the same way as the regenerate man. Man needs special revelation in order to correctly interpret natural revelation. 

If an unregenerate man became convinced that there must be an intelligent being that created the world, his conception of that intelligent being would be contrary to the Bible. His beliefs about that intelligent being would be incorrect. Natural theology proves that there is a god, but not the God of the Bible.


----------

